# MPEG-4 Audio Files



## Matt308 (Dec 29, 2006)

Is there a reason that you can't upload MPEG-4 Audio Files to the Forum? Am I missing something? I get an "invalid file" each attempt. Not one of the upload options and wondering why.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2006)

Can you not just convert them to MP3 and upload them that way?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 29, 2006)

How do I do that? I looked and can't figure out how to convert them. I use iTunes, Windows Media Player and Real One Player. And am proficient with none.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2006)

Here is a program that allows you to do it (I haven't used it myself but it looks alright).

convert mpeg4 to mp3


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 30, 2006)

I have edited the attachments to include mp4 and m4a file extensions


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks, Horse!!


----------

